

Former Card Counter’s New Start-Up Helps Measure Productivity - danso
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/06/07/former-card-counters-new-start-up-helps-count-productivity/?src=rechp

======
FreshCode
All of these metrics are terrible for tracking productivity. Each one can be
gamed and would become inversely correlated with productivity if there was any
incentive to maximise them.

